# Frogs??? modern ones???



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Any body, RJ. can tell me about this? Has anyone tried it on ride on or G?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

backyard railroading on FB is fast.. This is for 10mph speeds in areas such as this grain elevator. cool. NOT good for ride on trains tho. Folks are too crazy.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty

It is called a "self guarding" frog. Note that there are NO guard rails on the running rails on either side of the switch. On each side of the frog wing rail there is a raised part that pushes against the outside of the wheel to keep the flange guided through the frog. This performs the same function as having a guard rail on the opposite side that pushes against the back of the opposite wheel on the axle.

I have seen them used on "ride on" tracks for 7.5in and 7.25 in gauge. Two known reasons: [1] If used, the back-to-back dimension on the wheels is not as critical for reliable operation through switches, [2] At CALS in Baltimore, it allowed operating 7.25in gauge equipment on our 7.5 in gauge track PROVIDED the equipment had wheels that conformed to IBLS standards for tread and wheel width. If the wheel tread was too narrow then wheels would fall between the rails in curves where the gauge was 7.625 in. We dinally threw in the towel and allow only 7.5in gauge.

I do not know who cast the frogs for CALS. I would NOT bother to go there, much more work than just putting in the regular guard rails opposite the frog.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a BIG casting!


----------

